# Prairie Dogs



## outdoorser

I've read all I can find online about prairie dogs in Utah; just wondering if there are any to hunt in northern ut.


----------



## Al Hansen

Not in northern utah.


----------



## Kevin D

I'm not sure whether or not they are legal to shoot, but there are prarie dog colonies in Rich County in northern Utah.


----------



## ultramagfan2000

if I remember correctly it's almost like there's a line going across certain county lines east to west all the way across the state. those above certain county lines are legal those below certain county lines are illegal Prairie dogs east of the Green River are also legal. Call the DWR office in Price they should have all the details


----------



## Fishrmn

Here we go again.



> (1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:
> 
> (a) without a certificate of registration;
> 
> (b) year-round, 24-hours-a-day; and
> 
> (c) without bag or possession limits.
> 
> (2) A certificate of registration is not required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals, however, the taking is subject to the provisions provided under Section R657-19-10:
> 
> *(a) White-tailed prairie dog, Cynomys leucurus; and
> 
> (b) Gunnison prairie dog, Cynomys gunnisoni.
> *





> R657-19-10. White-tailed and Gunnison Prairie Dogs.
> 
> (1)(a) A license or certificate of registration is not required to take either white-tailed or Gunnison prairie dogs.
> 
> (b) There are no bag limits for white-tailed or Gunnison prairie dogs for which there is an open season.
> 
> (2)(a) White-tailed prairie dogs, Cynomys leucurus, may be taken in the following counties from January 1 through March 31, and June 16 through December 31:
> 
> (i) Carbon County;
> 
> (ii) Daggett County;
> 
> (iii) Duchesne County;
> 
> (iv) Emery County;
> 
> (v) Morgan;
> 
> (vi) Rich;
> 
> (vii) Summit County;
> 
> (viii) Uintah County, except in the closed area as provided in Subsection (2)(b)(i);
> 
> (ix) Weber; and
> 
> (x) all areas west and north of the Colorado River in Grand and San Juan counties.
> 
> (b) White-tailed prairie dogs, Cynomys leucurus, may not be taken in the following closed area in order to protect the reintroduced population of black-footed ferrets, Mustela nigripes:
> 
> (i) Boundary begins at the Utah/Colorado state line and Uintah County Road 403, also known as Stanton Road, northeast of Bonanza; southwest along this road to SR 45 at Bonanza; north along this highway to Uintah County Road 328, also known as Old Bonanza Highway; north along this road to Raven Ridge, just south of US 40; southeast along Raven Ridge to the Utah/Colorado state line; south along this state line to point of beginning.
> 
> (3) The taking of White-tailed prairie dogs, Cynomys leucurus, is prohibited from April 1 through June 15, except as provided in Subsection (5).
> 
> (4)(a) The taking of Gunnison prairie dogs, Cynomys gunnisoni, is prohibited in all areas south and east of the Colorado River, and north of the Navajo Nation in Grand and San Juan counties from April 1 through June 15.
> 
> (b) Gunnison prairie dogs may be taken in the area provided in Subsection (4)(a) from June 16 through March 31.
> 
> (5) Gunnison prairie dogs and White-tailed prairie dogs causing agricultural damage or creating a nuisance on private land may be taken at any time, including during the closed season from April 1 through June 15.


Utah Prairie Dogs are a whole different animal, with different regulations.

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-019.htm#T6


----------



## Al Hansen

Vernal isn't Northern Utah. Legal out there. Gotta go lookin.


----------



## martymcfly73

Didn't that describe a Potgut?


----------



## Al Hansen

Al Hansen said:


> Vernal isn't Northern Utah. Legal out there. Gotta go lookin.


Oh. Forgot to mention that there is closed areas out there. Better know exactly where you are before shooting one.


----------

